# Second Life Graphics Card Problem



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

I tried to run Second Life on my laptop but it said that it couldn't run because my video card drivers are out of date or unsupported.

How can I get them up to date or supported?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Well...it depends what graphics card you have in your laptop...

If you go Start>Run, type dxdiag - click "YES" at the prompt, and click on the display tab it should give you the name of your video card.

It might be that your graphics card is simply too old to run Second life though...

If you give me tha name of your graphics card I can tell you where to go to download the most recent drivers...

Please bear in mind that Second Life requires a very high-speed connection and a high spec computer to run at a bearable speed...


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

The computer was new 6 months ago, so why would it have an old graphics card?

and there is no "run" in the start menu, how do I access it in Vista?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

the search box


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

ATI Radeon Xpress 1150


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Providing you have a 32-bit version of Windows Vista, Click Here


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

> Sorry, you have insufficient access.
> 
> 403 Access Denied.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Daskill said:


> ATI Radeon Xpress 1150


From the Second Life website:
The following cards have *not *been tested with Second Life, and compatibility is* not certain:*

* NVIDIA cards that report as Quadro
* *ATI cards that report as* RADEON IGP or *RADEON XPRESS*
* ATI cards that report as FireGL
* ATI cards that report as FireMV


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

What? So I can't use Second Life at all? That sucks. Second Life sucks...so does Dell.

Thanks anyway, friend.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

tom6049 said:


> compatibility is* not certain*


Don't give up so soon! Your graphics card might still work! Just download the lastest drivers and check - that was the error you got!

But I do agree that Second Life sucks


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

Where do I download the latest drivers from?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Daskill said:


> *ATI *Radeon Xpress 1150





Daskill said:


> Where do I download the latest drivers from?


Have you tried downloading drivers from *ATi*? > ATI Catalyst™ 8.1 Display Driver for *Windows Vista (32 bit)* - Motherboard/IGP Drivers

If these drivers can't be installed, then look for drivers at the laptop manufacturer's site.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

cancon said:


> Providing you have a 32-bit version of Windows Vista, Click Here





tom6049 said:


> Have you tried downloading drivers from *ATi*? > ATI Catalyst 8.1 Display Driver for *Windows Vista (32 bit)* - Motherboard/IGP Drivers
> 
> If these drivers can't be installed, then look for drivers at the laptop manufacturer's site.


As I said...


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

cancon said:


> As I said...


I don't think that the original poster even noticed it.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

tom6049 said:


> I don't think that the original poster even noticed it.


I thought so too...


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

You thought correctly.

Thanks.


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, I installed it and Second Life now works, but my other graphics applications such as youtube and watching DVDs, they've become jumpy and buggy.

What's happened?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, okay, how do I uninstall it?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Perform the following:
Hold down the *Windows Key* and *R*.
Type *devmgmt.msc* in the box.
In the window which comes up, click on the plus next to *Display Adapters*.
Double-click on *ATI Radeon Xpress 1150*. 
Click on the *driver* tab.
Click on *Roll Back Driver*
Click on *Yes* at the prompt.


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

That worked cheers.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Good Luck.


----------

